# Foster Seal Fast Jar.. Help, not in Red Book?



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jul 19, 2020)

Picked this up at an Antiques Mall yesterday..very cheap. Can't find it where it should be in the latest Red Book. Anyone have more info? I do see a lot of them in posts and for sale..














Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogo (Jul 19, 2020)

My Red Book #8 has it as #2580, with or without the base embossing at $2, to $4.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jul 19, 2020)

Dogo thanks. I didn't think to look under Seal Fast. I think though is the Widemouth version? #2581/ Same value. Is good, because it will accept a Ball or Atlas lid. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------

